# PCH road conditions in Laguna....Better yet???



## cppike79 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just wanted to check if the construction has been finished in South Laguna Beach on PCH. I know they were tearing up and re-paving the outside lanes on PCH, making the cycling very difficult, and just wanted to get an update on the status of the roads down there.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*not yet*

they have the base coat which is that rough textured asphalt still. kinda sucks to ride on

karl


----------

